
I opened 12 bank accounts to benchmark their UX - builtformars
https://techcrunch.com/2020/05/21/this-ux-specialist-opened-12-uk-bank-accounts-and-logged-everything/
======
teekert
Can't read the whole article but I wonder what he thinks of new, fintech-y
banks like:

[https://www.bunq.com/](https://www.bunq.com/)

[https://n26.com](https://n26.com)

[https://www.revolut.com](https://www.revolut.com)

Edit: I see he did look at Revolut, would be nice to be able to read the whole
thing haha.

~~~
builtformars
Hey, "he" is me. So I can answer:

I've never used Bunq or N26. But I did include Revolut!

Cheers

~~~
teekert
Nice, as a bunq user (it's a Dutch bank but targets the entire EU) I wondered
what you think, the 3 I mentioned are often seen as direct competitors when it
comes to being a modern, app-first bank. bunq has some nice things like being
able to swap your card to any of your 25 sub-accounts (ibans), virtual
MAsterCards, Apple Watch integration, Android NFC and Apple pay enabled. I
really like bunq. The more expensive (like really expensive) supergreen
subscription has zapier integration even.

~~~
builtformars
Yeah, never used Bunq so I wouldn't want to comment. Maybe I'll test them out
in a future chapter. Sounds great though!

------
barbegal
Is this the same information on the "built for mars" website?
[https://builtformars.co.uk/banks/](https://builtformars.co.uk/banks/)

I think the summary is that the challenger banks are better because they have
been built from the ground up to have a good user experience. The only problem
is that great user experience comes at a cost: the development and running
costs are expensive and good user experience can hinder the ability to up-sell
to the products that make traditional banks the most money.

~~~
builtformars
Yes it is, the TC article is just an interview. :)

------
HoyaSaxa
Plug: My company powers a white-labeled digital account opening product for
credit unions and community banks across the United States. There are still
over 10,000 of them believe it or not! We are trying to help them better
compete with the top 10 banks.

You can join one of our credit union customers no matter where you live in the
U.S. and it only takes 2 minutes:
[https://open.langleyfcu.org/](https://open.langleyfcu.org/)

~~~
pwinnski
Credit unions are the best, and anybody with any lingering concerns from the
2008 crash ought to be using one.

Credit unions are forbidden from ever becoming "too big to fail," and are
forced to focus on customers because that's all they can do.

------
lykr0n
In the US, I've found Chase bank has the best UI/UX for the major banks in the
US.

I'm looking forward to Marcus (people behind the Apple Card) releasing a
consumer checking account and Marcus branded credit card. Their UI/UX has been
the best so far, but so far is limited to savings and loans.

~~~
builtformars
If they had Chase bank in the UK I'd have included them! Which British bank do
you think they're most similar to?

------
aallamaa
It is impossible to read the full article even after registering.

~~~
builtformars
Link to publication here:
[https://builtformars.co.uk/banks/](https://builtformars.co.uk/banks/)

------
merricksb
No paywall workaround so not suitable for HN.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
builtformars
Sorry, non paywall version here:
[https://builtformars.co.uk/banks/](https://builtformars.co.uk/banks/)

------
htsideup
Revolut seems to be leading by far?

~~~
builtformars
Revolut certainly know their stuff!

------
barnabask
Since the TC article is a paywalled interview about the study, I found the
actual study more interesting:
[https://builtformars.co.uk/banks/](https://builtformars.co.uk/banks/)

